# How Should I Finish My Juniper Mantel Piece



## TLars (Jan 13, 2013)

First time posting here on Lumber Jocks and I'm hoping for some advice on my mantel project.

My Dad cut this piece of Juniper down about year ago and planed it down to my needed dimensions. I'm at the point now where I'm going to sand it down and finish it. Keeping in mind that I'd like to keep the remaining bark on the live edge what would you recommend I use to finish it? Epoxy resin? Polyurethane?

Any advice would be recommended.


----------

